# Recent Delay in 189 /190 Visa Grant



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi

I am wondering if there is any delay in the 189 visa grant off late (i.e. for people awaiting grant from March/April 2017 and onwards).
Another thing which i wanted to know is that in case of delay in visa grant, is it happening for cases where relatively the total points is less (60 or 65) or is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)

is the visa grant delay because the ICT ceiling was hit in April 2017 and now in July 2017 (when new year quota has opened) then the sudden overflow of work is keeping DIBP personnel busy or is there any strategic reason why visa grant is being delayed.

Thanks
Rubenr

ACS Submitted: 4th April 2017
ACS Positive: 27th April 2017
PTE Result: 8th May 2017 (L-90, R-90, W-90, S-94)
Points (Age:25, Education: 15, Exp: 10, English: 20)
189 EOI Submission Date: 15/05/17
189 Status: Awaiting invite
190 NSW Submission Date: 16/05/2017
190 NSW Invite: 24/05/2017


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

It's obvious when you have applied Eoi in may.ceilings were already met.next it's open in July so wait for this month.whats your job code?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rubenr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if there is any delay in the 189 visa grant off late (i.e. for people awaiting grant from March/April 2017 and onwards).
> Another thing which i wanted to know is that in case of delay in visa grant, is it happening for cases where relatively the total points is less (60 or 65) or is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)
> ...


U scored 94 in speaking in PTE ?

I thought 90 was highest :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rubenr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if there is any delay in the 189 visa grant off late (i.e. for people awaiting grant from March/April 2017 and onwards).
> Another thing which i wanted to know is that in case of delay in visa grant, is it happening for cases where relatively the total points is less (60 or 65) or is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)
> ...





bnetkunt said:


> It's obvious when you have applied Eoi in may.ceilings were already met.next it's open in July so wait for this month.whats your job code?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Visa grant ceilings and Occupational Ceilings are two separate things. So, even non pro rata guys applying in April are also waiting.


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

rubenr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if there is any delay in the 189 visa grant off late (i.e. for people awaiting grant from March/April 2017 and onwards).
> Another thing which i wanted to know is that in case of delay in visa grant, is it happening for cases where relatively the total points is less (60 or 65) or is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)
> ...


I'm so fed up with these types of posts in the forum while there are heaps of mates awaiting since last year. Actually, there's no one can get the status quo rather than DIBP personnel. You got 90 in reading why you haven't go around the forum and other posts, that might help!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Capping of grant is just a speculation. As long as Dibp has not confirmed it , don't read too much into it. If you were invited , it meant that your number has added to the number of invitations given so far.


Just stay calm
And wait like the rest of us


----------



## farjump (Nov 22, 2016)

> is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)


I have a score of 70, with job code 261111. Lodged on 14-Mar-17 and haven't got a grant yet. Doesn't seem like too much of a delay; considering people have been waiting since last year.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

rubenr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering if there is any delay in the 189 visa grant off late (i.e. for people awaiting grant from March/April 2017 and onwards).
> Another thing which i wanted to know is that in case of delay in visa grant, is it happening for cases where relatively the total points is less (60 or 65) or is it seen happening also for people even with relatively higher points (70 and above)
> ...


Hello,

Me too in the same Boat. Just Waiting for the Grant. As far as my Knowledge is concerned, For 189, Ceilings and Quotas apply. But for the case of 190, the state's discretion applies first in inviting a candidate. Once invited under 190, it's too Hard to guess which way the Wind Blows ... Hope you got it now 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

*Any update on your grant?*



Rajnath27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me too in the same Boat. Just Waiting for the Grant. As far as my Knowledge is concerned, For 189, Ceilings and Quotas apply. But for the case of 190, the state's discretion applies first in inviting a candidate. Once invited under 190, it's too Hard to guess which way the Wind Blows ... Hope you got it now
> 
> ...


Hi Rajnath27
Is there any update on your grant ?
Did they contact your current /ex employers during this 3+ months time? If yes, please do let know what details they wanted (i.e. if you know)

Thanks
rubenr


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

rubenr said:


> Hi Rajnath27
> Is there any update on your grant ?
> Did they contact your current /ex employers during this 3+ months time? If yes, please do let know what details they wanted (i.e. if you know)
> 
> ...


Not that I know off Mate ! If there is one such contact or any other Action, I will definitely share it. Me too eager about the outcome like everyone here. 

The winds are expected to slowly pickup, blow well and turn into a Storm so that all of us can then enjoy the Rain (Hope you understood what I mean  )

Regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Not that I know off Mate ! If there is one such contact or any other Action, I will definitely share it. Me too eager about the outcome like everyone here.
> 
> The winds are expected to slowly pickup, blow well and turn into a Storm so that all of us can then enjoy the Rain (Hope you understood what I mean  )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, Rajnath


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

on the same boat guys, 

I got invitation on 189 for General Accountant 80points on 29/3/17 with working experience (offshore), got first CO contact on 19/4 for medical, PCs and extra evidence for employment then got all docs submitted on 15/5 and still waiting until now. its been almost 2 month now


----------



## rubenr (Mar 2, 2017)

jayng28 said:


> on the same boat guys,
> 
> I got invitation on 189 for General Accountant 80points on 29/3/17 with working experience (offshore), got first CO contact on 19/4 for medical, PCs and extra evidence for employment then got all docs submitted on 15/5 and still waiting until now. its been almost 2 month now


Thanks for the response , jayng28. Let's hope for the best.


----------

